# iron therapy/venofer denials



## amh@yahoo.com (Feb 27, 2012)

new to internal medicine-chemo dept ?. We have many patients receiving Venofer J1756 for anemia, 285.9 is a commonly used code, which is now being denied. Most of these patient's do not have a renal disorder, which is required by Medicare for payment.   what iron therapy is best for Medicare patients who have GI bleed without kidney failure, or anemia for any other reason without kidney failure? Any assistance/resources is greatly appreciated


----------

